# Anyone Willing To Help?



## Wca (17/6/14)

Hey forum members.

I need to ask you guys for some help.
My friend who has been a smoker for as long as I can remember. He is trying to stop now due to health reason and I'm trying to help him.

Unfortunately he is not able to work due to health problems and does not have to budget to switch to vaping, he is smoking the crappiest cigs at the cheapest prices and I can't seam to get him off it.

He is really intrested in vaping and I'm trying to help him out, I gave him my one setup but it was not in the greatest condition wen I gave it to him and it finally failed, I gave him a Evod VV battery and a mini protank 3 but the battery does not work anymore, and the tank itself gave a lot of problems. I myself kept a normal battery and have a few Titan protanks so don't really have anything to help him out with.

I have had changes in my personal life and can't afford to buy him a new setup at the moment. Let's just say Im gona have another mouth to feed in the next few months.

I asked him to join the forum and tell his story but he is a very shy and proud guy and does not want to.
So I divided to try and get some help on his behalf.

I've baught him a few bottles of liquid the last few months and I really think I can get him off the stinkies.
If any of you have it in your heart to help, please let me know.

Any help will be awesome and I can even pay back in parts.

Kind regards to all.




I would just like to thank the people who are willing to help so far.
@@Melinda and @@Metal Liz for helping with juice.
@@Cape vaping supplies for the x6 he is offering.
@@iKeyaam for some juice
@@Alex for offering 2 batteries, hopefully we can find a way to get it here.
@KimH offering a battery and some juice

Now just to get a few atimizers then he will be sorted for a while.


----------



## KimH (17/6/14)

I have a spare ego battery (900mah) + clearomizer + 10ml bottle of Hangsen juice to contribute - pm me with the address and I will have The Courier Guy deliver it this week.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Melinda (17/6/14)

What mg juice is he using?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

18mg at the moment, struggling with the lower level nic.


----------



## Melinda (17/6/14)

pm your address and I'll send some liquids your way

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

KimH said:


> I have a spare ego battery (900mah) + clearomizer + 10ml bottle of Hangsen juice to contribute - pm me with the address and I will have The Courier Guy deliver it this week.


Thank you so much @KimH , I'm trying to set him up for I while until I can get him a nice setup, but unfortunately that will take me a while. Will pm you with the address.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Thanks @Melinda . Will do.


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Must admit, need some advice as well, he is a heavy smoker and smokes between charging and stuff like that, what can I do to provent that?

Thanks to all willing to help!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

Wca said:


> Must admit, need some advice as well, he is a heavy smoker and smokes between charging and stuff like that, what can I do to provent that?
> 
> Thanks to all willing to help!



A little bit of will power on his behalf would also go a long way. Vaping doesn't help unless you really want it to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

My only advice would be for him to avoid any sweet flavours, I couldn't stand them when I first began vaping. The desert ship was a close substitute for the real thing for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (17/6/14)

Wca said:


> Must admit, need some advice as well, he is a heavy smoker and smokes between charging and stuff like that, what can I do to provent that?
> 
> Thanks to all willing to help!




More battery's?

I can help with one Ego battery, sorry i cant give a lot more I am also still finding my legs in the vaping world but i was helped a lot here. PM me the addy and i will mail it as soon as i can

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

That is true hey @RevnLucky7 , I agree, but I feel for the guy, one of the few things he still has to enjoy. Trying my best to help him out because he enjoys vaping as wel. Is easy to switch to vaping if you have the cash for the setup at the start, I struggled at the start, but from a little help from the forum I got off the stinkies and would love to do the same for my buddy. Just thought maybe the great people on this forum would maybe open the hearts and help a guy when he is down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> A little bit of will power on his behalf would also go a long way. Vaping doesn't help unless you really want it to.



+1 I have given up trying to get my friends on board, they obviously have no real desire to change. And if that's the case, I wash my hands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/6/14)

i agree with @kimbo, and dude it's heart warming to see you offering some help here too... like i said in the shoutbox, @Wca i can send you some juices to help out  unfortunately i have no more spare ecigs gear though...


----------



## ShaneW (17/6/14)

Wca said:


> Must admit, need some advice as well, he is a heavy smoker and smokes between charging and stuff like that, what can I do to provent that?
> 
> Thanks to all willing to help!



Also a decent setup should stop this. I find people vape and smoke while using a cheapy, get a decent unit that can deliver the required nicotine and they're able to drop the smokes.

But as @RevnLucky7 says, they have to want to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

@ShaneW , I agree, having a good setup makes it a lot easier, I struggled at the start with a cheaply setup and smoked a lot inbetween, but once you have a good setup, it help a lot. But ja I agree, you need to want to, and he does, just trying to assist him on the way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Thank you so much @Metal Liz and @Melinda for helping out with some juice. Think he will be over the moon! He is gona have enought juice once I can find a setup for him.


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Alex said:


> +1 I have given up trying to get my friends on board, they obviously have no real desire to change. And if that's the case, I wash my hands.


@Alex , I have converted about 7 friends now, it just totally emptied out any vape gear I had extra. But I love the fact that they don't smoke stinkies anymore!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

Alex said:


> +1 I have given up trying to get my friends on board, they obviously have no real desire to change. And if that's the case, I wash my hands.


they come around eventually, months pass by and they see you still vaping.... makes them think twice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/6/14)

I must admit, I still get the odd craving, most times it passes real quick but when the big ones hit I quickly empty a tank with the least liquid in it and go clean it out or maybe sit down and build a new coil or something, takes the mind right off the problem and keeps the hands busy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Must admit my biggest problem was going out, but once I found my adv I don't really have a problem with cravings. @BumbleBee


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Just a bit more detail, the reason my friend can't work at the moment is that in December last year he was in a bad car accident and is still in recovery and will prob be for the rest of his life. He was on his way to work in the early hours of the morning and was hit by a drunk driver. And as we all know how "amazing" our legal system is the case is still up in the air. He is a very proud guy and will not ask for help himself, this is why I am asking the amazing people on this forum for their help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

I have two ego batts and the clearomizers here, he can have. Not sure how to get them to you though. Only used them for about 3 days when I started.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/6/14)

where are you guys based?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Cape Town


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

I'm in Cape Town @Cape vaping supplies


----------



## RIEFY (17/6/14)

I got an x6 which I can donate you can collect it or I can meet you somewhere. will sew what else I got

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

How awesome is this forum, some amazing people on here! Thanks to everyone and once again all help is apretiated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Thanks @Cape vaping supplies , for your help. You are awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (17/6/14)

I have some vk4 and wacky wicks juice. I might have a few spare atomizers if you want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Thanks @iKeyaam !


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

Anyone have an idea about the cheapest transport to CT from Benoni.?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (17/6/14)

post office I think its about 30bucks or so

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

Ja I think post office is the cheapest. 

Asked my frIend to join the forUm again tonight, but he not amped yet. I have not told him about the tread yet. I think once he learns how amazing all you guys are he will join in a heartbeat! I struggled to get my setup away from him so ended up letting him keep it for the night, hopefully I can get it back tomorrow...lol


----------



## Wca (17/6/14)

kimbo said:


> More battery's?
> 
> I can help with one Ego battery, sorry i cant give a lot more I am also still finding my legs in the vaping world but i was helped a lot here. PM me the addy and i will mail it as soon as i can


Thank you so much for you offer to help! Amazing how helpfull everyone is! Hopefully I(we) can help sort my buddy and get him off the stinkies for good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

I would just like to thank the people who are willing to help so far.
@Melinda and @Metal Liz for helping with juice.
@Cape vaping supplies for the x6 he is offering.
@iKeyaam for some juice
@Alex for offering 2 batteries, hopefully we can find a way to get it here.

Just need to find a atomizer or 2 now.
For anyone able to help, it will be highly appreciated. I will even pay for it in the future.
Thanks to everyone, you guys are amazing!


----------



## Melinda (18/6/14)

I can help with an EVOD?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

Message from my friend after telling him how the forum is trying to help.
"Ek kan nie glo dat mense wat mens nie ken so vrygewig en ongelooflik kan wees nie. Ek huil sommer. Daar is darm nog ongelooflike mense in die wereld! Hopelik kan ek eendag ook iemand so help eendag! Ek kan nie wag om op te hou met die sigs nie en te vape nie!!"

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Wca said:


> Message from my friend after telling him how the forum is trying to help.
> "Ek kan nie glo dat mense wat mens nie ken so vrygewig en ongelooflik kan wees nie. Ek huil sommer. Daar is darm nog ongelooflike mense in die wereld! Hopelik kan ek eendag ook iemand so help eendag! Ek kan nie wag om op te hou met die sigs nie en te vape nie!!"



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Die Kriek (18/6/14)

Wca said:


> Message from my friend after telling him how the forum is trying to help.
> "Ek kan nie glo dat mense wat mens nie ken so vrygewig en ongelooflik kan wees nie. Ek huil sommer. Daar is darm nog ongelooflike mense in die wereld! Hopelik kan ek eendag ook iemand so help eendag! Ek kan nie wag om op te hou met die sigs nie en te vape nie!!"


This forum really is that great! He should join us, he is practically family already

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

I'm trying to get him to join, hopefully after this he will def join! @Die Kriek . Hopefully once he is a real vaper!


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

Just want to thank @Cape vaping supplies and @Metal Liz .
Received a few goodies from them for my buddy. So he is almost on his way! 
Thank you for your help,
All help(donations) is welcome and greatly apretiated!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RezaD (18/6/14)

Hi Wca, in what area of Cape Town is it. I would like to help out as well where I can.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (18/6/14)

RezaD said:


> Hi Wca, in what area of Cape Town is it. I would like to help out as well where I can.


he collects

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

Hopefully I can have a bit more of a chat next time I see you @Cape vaping supplies . Would love to see your setup up close and personal, looks awesome. Hopefully I can join the next cape vape meet. Thanks again and was great meeting you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (18/6/14)

Wca said:


> Hopefully I can have a bit more of a chat next time I see you @Cape vaping supplies . Would love to see your setup up close and personal, looks awesome. Hopefully I can join the next cape vape meet. Thanks again and was great meeting you!


like wise! next time!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (18/6/14)

@RezaD , did you receive my PM?


----------



## Wca (19/6/14)

Just want to thank @Melinda and @KimH for the donations. Some great juice and kit. Thank you guys for all the help!
All donations welcome and very much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KimH (19/6/14)

Only a pleasure - hope it all helps towards your friends journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wca (19/6/14)

@KimH , it will most def help!! You guys are all saints!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (20/6/14)

I just once again want to thank everyone who donated goodies for my buddy. You guys are awesome and it will not be forgotten!! In the times we live in its amazing to see how giving and friendly people can still be!! This is truely a eye opening experience for me and just shows what a amazing forum (family) this is!! And I'm proud to be apart off it!!


----------



## Wca (21/6/14)

Morning all! Anyone who is willing to help my buddy out, please let me know. I'm doinging all I can to get him sorted out with a nice vape setup.


----------



## Tristan (21/6/14)

Again??

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee (21/6/14)

Wca said:


> Morning all! Anyone who is willing to help my buddy out, please let me know. I'm doinging all I can to get him sorted out with a nice vape setup.


Hi @Wca can you please clarify what you mean by a nice vape setup as there seem to have been many offers made for your friend? maybe if you can be more specific might speed up process.



sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wca (22/6/14)

Actually received a full setup this morning from a guy out of the UK who was in school with my buddy and Me. So he is completely hooked up now. @Tristan and @Zegee , I'm just trying to help a buddy out that had a bit of a raw deal. I apoligise if I bothered you guys in any way and will not post in this tread again and ask the admin to remove it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee (22/6/14)

Wca said:


> Actually received a full setup this morning from a guy out of the UK who was in school with my buddy and Me. So he is completely hooked up now. @Tristan and @Zegee , I'm just trying to help a buddy out that had a bit of a raw deal. I apoligise if I bothered you guys in any way and will not post in this tread again and ask the admin to remove it.


Hi wca it's not a bother , glad u sorted with kit please do share with us when you guys are ready 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Tristan (22/6/14)

@Wca your friend is sorted. 
May I suggest everyone make use of the PIF procedure and forward all requests, suggestions, gear and juice to PIF admin.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wca (22/6/14)

You know what, this was a bad idea. Just wanted to help a friend out. Thanks you for everyone who helped out, but I think I'm rather gona pay everyone. Did not know there is a procedure to follow and I'm sorry for not following it. I will make contact with the people who helped out and make good with them.


----------



## Andre (22/6/14)

Wca said:


> You know what, this was a bad idea. Just wanted to help a friend out. Thanks you for everyone who helped out, but I think I'm rather gona pay everyone. Did not know there is a procedure to follow and I'm sorry for not following it. I will make contact with the people who helped out and make good with them.


No need to pay anyone, they will surely refuse, which will make it worse for you. There is no set procedure to follow. For sure one could contact the PIF Boss, but we are not prescriptive. Methinks it was not the principle at play, but maybe the way you did it with the anonymity and other factors that could gave been interpreted in a not too good light.
May I suggest you and we leave this matter as is. And move on.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Wca (22/6/14)

Just to clarify, I received donations from @KimH , @Metal Liz , @Melinda and @Cape vaping supplies . Metal Liz donated 4 e-liquids, so to did Melinda from sky blue vaping, and included a evod tank. Cape vaping supplies donated a x6 battery. KimH donated a battery a tank and a 2 juices. My friend, Benjamin Cronje, tried the gear out Friday night and the tank from kimH is not working, I've tried everything but it's dead. The evod tank from Melinda from is working but is leaking heavy. Seams to have a crack at 1 of the windows. I was just trying to see if I can't get another working tank. My apologies for the way I did it, if I ever sounded ungreatfull and for everything.


----------

